# Cách phòng bệnh truyền nhiễm cho trẻ khi đến trường



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (21/12/18)

Bệnh truyền nhiễm như cảm cúm, thủy đậu, tay chân miệng…xuất hiện quanh năm đặc biệt hơn khi vào thời tiết giao mùa. Bệnh dễ lây lan và phát tán trong khu vực đông người đặc biệt là trường lớp, nơi các bé vệ sinh chung và chơi với nhau. Mặc dù khó để bảo vệ các bé một cách hoàn toàn chống lại các bệnh truyền nhiễm nhưng mẹ có thể dạy cho trẻ thói quen tốt để tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và giảm nguy cơ lấy nhiễm.





​
Các bệnh truyền nhiễm chủ yếu do các virus gây ra và trẻ em độ tuổi đến trường, đặc biệt là nhà trẻ là đối tượng có nguy cơ lây nhiễm cao nhất. Triệu chứng của bệnh lấy nhiễm phát đột ngột, sốt, ho, đau họng, chảy nước mủi, ngạt mủi, đau nhức cơ thể, đau đầu, mệt mỏi…một số trẻ còn nôn mửa và tiêu chảy.

Hầu hết bệnh nhân hết sốt và các triệu chứng khác trong vòng 1 tuần, nhưng cúm diễn biến nghiêm trọng và nguy hiểm đến tính mạng. Bệnh lây lan nhanh qua không khí, tiếp xúc trực tiếp với dụng cụ có chứa virus, chính vì vậy các mẹ cần tạo thói quen tốt cho trẻ để phòng ngừa các bệnh truyền nhiễm khi đến trường.

*-Tạo thói quen rữa tay cho trẻ*
Rữa tay được xem là biện pháp hiệu quả trong việc giảm thiểu khả năng mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm ở lứa tuổi học đường. Vì trẻ có thời gian tiếp xúc với nhau rất nhiều, nên tạo cho bé thói quen rửa tay bằng xà phòng trước khi ăn và sau khi đi vệ sinh.





​
*-Chỉ cho trẻ cách ho và hắt hơi đúng cách*
Virus cảm lây truyền qua đường không khí và tồn tại trong các giọt nước bọt khi ai đó hắt hơi và ho. Dạy cho trẻ biết cách che mủi, bịt miệng khi hắt hơi và ho bằng khăn giấy.

*-Dạy trẻ tránh chạm tay vào mắt, miệng mình*
Thời gian ở trường, lớp trẻ tiếp xúc với rất nhiều thứ nên virus gây bệnh dễ dàng bám vào tay, khi chạm vào mắt và miệng thì virus có thể xâm nhập vào cơ thể gây bệnh.





​
*-Khuyến khích trẻ không dùng chung đồ với bạn*
Trẻ nhỏ có thói quen chia sẽ đồ dùng cho nhau 1 món đồ chơi, một miếng bánh, cái kẹo hay uống nước chung 1 ly. Tuy nhiên đây là cách mà virus dễ xâm nhập vào cơ thể nếu bạn của bé bị nhiễm bệnh.

Ngoài những thói quen lành mạnh trên để tự bảo vệ mình nơi đông người thì mẹ cần bổ sung đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho bé, giúp giữ hệ thống miễn dịch của bé 1 cách khỏe mạnh chống lại các nguyên nhân gây bệnh.

Cùng với đó mách mẹ 1 cách hiệu quả giúp phòng chống các bệnh lây nhiễm, chỉ cần sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho trẻ, thoa vào cơ thể giúp giữ ấm và phòng chống các bệnh lây nhiễm. Khi đến lớp học mẹ có thể cho 1 ít dầu tràm con yêu thoa vào áo quần của bé, tinh dầu tràm sẽ giúp bé ngăn chặn vi khuẩn tấn công vào cơ thể.

Bổ sung thêm những kiến thức bổ ích bằng cách truy cập fanpage: : https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Hầu hết bệnh nhân hết sốt và các triệu chứng khác trong vòng 1 tuần, nhưng cúm diễn biến nghiêm trọng và nguy hiểm đến tính mạng


----------

